# ATTN: All Springfield MO Players and GMs



## MrWhite (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey I need a game... I need a game if your here or in the area and either have a spot for a player or need a GM let me know...

I am dying out here....

Email me or post here if you got info.

MrWhite


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 17, 2002)

mrwhite- go here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=49 it is a whole forum for this type of search


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll slide this over! Mr White, you may want to scan down the titles, setting your computer to show all threads. Good luck!


----------



## MrWhite (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah I was going to say delete this one I already posted  but thanks for the help


----------



## d20fool (Jan 5, 2003)

*Is Clinton,MO close enough for you?*

Hello Senor White:

My name is John McCarty, a sometime writer for Dragon and d20weekly.  I hold a game in Clinton on Sundays.  If you are in Springfield proper this may be too far for you, but if you are signicantly north than I may be an option.  There IS a Springfield Gamer's Association.  I believe their URL is http://www.celticbear.com/saga/ 

Also, nearby Joplin has a club at http://rpga.joplin.com/ and a d20 company makes it's home there at http://www.dragonscalecounters.com. 

Hope that helps.

If you get any directives from way up north, send 'em my way would you?

d20fool


----------

